# Dogs to Suit YOU!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Make your search for a rescue dog even easier by checking out the categories to suit you on our forum via this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs to Suit YOU!

There are:

- Proven with *children*
- *Cat proven* or successfully tested dogs
- 1st time dog owner dogs
- Our TOP 5 Only PET dogs
- *Bitches* that could live with a Male
- *Dogs* to live with a bitch as 'second' dog
- *Pairs* or fluent second dogs
- Special Needs dogs
- Mums in Rescue
- Our GOldies (our golden oldies)


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our latest dogs to suit you ...

*Pairs of dogs that can live together* ...

SASHA & BAILEY
Sasha and Bailey 2 yrs old and harmonious couple coming to us early March


*Our latest dogs with Special Needs* ...

TWIGGY
Twiggy is a disabled dog who so needs a special family. She needs further training and socialisation. She needs a family centered around her needs. She could live with dog savvy older children and with another male dog. Also where stairs aren't a prominent feature of her life.




Twiggy is a Star and despite losing her front right leg she is determined to embrace life and offer abundant love. She is building strength in her limbs and learning to manage in a skilled way. Yes its hard for her, but with each day she achieves a more rounded, less clumsy finesse. She is a Tom boy and Princess all rolled into one! Twiggy needs to live with another dog, ideally a male; she needs aware people who can shape her efforts as this butterfly emerges.

Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Twiggy Staffie DOB 01.09.10 Chorleywood Herts on our Forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.



*Dogs that need to live as an only pet* ...

FINLAY



Finlay is a beautiful boy. He went stray once, but his future family wont risk that as he is so lovely. Daily walks and he'll settle. The rest of the day to potter around and enjoy a ray of sunshine or an interesting smell in the garden. Finlay is not hyper ... he is calm by nature. Finlay needs TLC, a few ground rules and he'll be your perfect excuse to put on the wellies in rain or sit outside the pub and watch the day go by in sunshine before you track back to the comforts of home. Home sweet home ... just what we are looking for our precious Finlay.

Please visit Finlay's thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Finlay Crossbreed DOB 06.09 Farnham Surrey Kenns to find out more about him and follow his progress.






*Our recent Goldies*...

ARCHIE


*Homing Requirements: *Archie's future owner will be all heart and able to offer Archie care, love and emotional support in his remaining years. Archie is in good health other than a heart murmur. Funds will need to be available to see him through any 'last illness' in the future as with all our dogs. He will not warrant insurance cover.

*His Story:* Archie has lived all his life with his elderly owner who has recently died. He then shared space with an elderly man, elderly Staffie and cats before his current temporary foster place. Archie has been vet checked and any necessary treatment required from his then neglected state has been provided by us. He has just been groomed.

*Advert:* Archie needs a retirement home where his needs can be lovingly identified and met. Archie has given years of loyal companionship and is now finding himself in need. His future home will not be 'self focused' but "self less" in the pursuit of offering this wonderful dog warmth, affection, good quality of life, interesting food and enjoyable walks. Archie is sociable and bright in character. Archie could live with another dog who isn't too energetic or/and cats.

Archie what a handsome dog. He has just been all spruced up and oh how he knows it. He had a badly/chronically infected paw which is healing wonderfully and he is able to parade his smart paws and meet people and dogs without pain but with enthusiasm and love. Oh Archie we can't wait to see you settled in your home.

Please visit Archies thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Archie Cavalier King Charles DOB 02 Twickenham Temp Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.




*

STAR

Star is a beautiful cross breed who is proven with children. She is now in her old age and has come to us with mammary tumours. Our vet is treating her and her foster family are caring for her needs.



Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Star Crossbreed DOB 2001 Basingstoke Foster on our Forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.

ASHER

Asher enjoys stunning looks and health at 9 years old and has a really calm energy. He is friendly with people and children and doesn't jump up. A kind dog who has been around children of all ages and welcomes visitors. Asher travels well in the car and walks wonderfully on a lead. He doesn't like fireworks. Has always mixes with all ages of their grandchildren. He is used to being left during the day with lunchtime walks and to be kennels for holidays. Currently in boarding kennels near Gatwick.





Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Asher Staffie DOB 02.02 Gatwick (N) Kenns on our forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.

TAFFY


Taffy is a sweet terrier with a grizzle Border Terrier colour, Corgi shape and lots of personality. Taffy is her own person and is happy to settle herself throughout the day, but her highlight is her walks which she makes a bit of a gleeful sound and dance about. If you enjoy terriers then you'll love Taffys attitude. She has not lived with children but is fine supervised around visiting children. She loves her food and so weight watching is always on the agenda and food watching is always on hers!

What a good looking terrier and despite her wire-coat she isn't a great moulter. She loves a fuss and to be told she is a good girl. She can be left without event and enjoys company. She has to manage a lot of stairs in her current house even down to the garden so would be delighted with an easier access to the garden in her new home. Lovely girl - such a good girl!

Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Taffy, Terrier X Corgi, DOB 01.05.01 Twickenham Middx Foster on our forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing any of these dogs please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Make your search for a rescue dog even easier by checking out the categories to suit you on our forum via this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs to Suit YOU!

There are:

- Proven with children
- Cat proven or successfully tested dogs
- 1st time dog owner dogs
- Our TOP 5 Only PET dogs
- Bitches that could live with a Male
- Dogs to live with a bitch as 'second' dog
- Pairs or fluent second dogs
- Special Needs dogs
- Mums in Rescue
- Our GOldies (our golden oldies)*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The following categories have been updated and the latest dogs available for adoption in those categories can be viewed by clicking on the links below:

*Male Dogs to live with a bitch as 'second' dog:*
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Male Dogs to live with a bitch as 'second' dog

*Bitches that could live with a Male:*
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bitches that could live with a Male

*Special Need dogs:*
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Special Need dogs

*Proven with Children:*
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Proven with children

All the categories are can be viewed on our forum via this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs to Suit YOU!

There are:

- Proven with children
- Cat proven or successfully tested dogs
- 1st time dog owner dogs
- Our TOP 5 Only PET dogs
- Bitches that could live with a Male
- Dogs to live with a bitch as 'second' dog
- Pairs or fluent second dogs
- Special Needs dogs
- Mums in Rescue
- Our GOldies (our golden oldies)

*If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This is Hughie! Just one of the dogs that we have that is suitable to live with children 



*Homing Requirements:* Hughie needs a united family who loves his energy and everything about him. Proven with children, not a leapy staffie, knows to sit on command and smile!. Not for cats. He loves his home and laps up the affection! Fair sized secure garden with regular social walks on tap, an inclusive home but can be left short periods.

 Click HERE Hughie video 1

 Click HERE Hughie video 2

 Click HERE Hughie video 3

*His Story:* Hughie was found in Cardiff as an 8 month pup; 5 months later the pound had to find a rescue place as they were pushing their limits as a 'no kill' pound. We agreed to take him what a fabulous dog. He was fostered for 2 weeks in with a 5 year old child and was wonderful. High energy in kennels but not in the home. Neutered, vax'd and chipped.

*Advert:* Hughie has a huge Staffie heart; has the Collie intelligence and his Staffie nature shines through so a whole lotta loving to be done! A happier dog you'll never find. We have rescued a lot of the breed mix and they make fabulous family dogs. He makes friends easily and will need time to settle and understand expectations upon him but proven in his short foster placement.

Given a field to explore- it isnt big enough for his smile. Given a home of his own and you'll have the most devoted of dogs. Hughie has us singing, once out of his kennel, he settles and he opens nature up to you as he delights. House training is excellent he so wants to please. Hughie did so well around horses and children. He can get excited meeting dogs but soon settles and becomes friends.

Please visit  Hughie Collie x Staffie DOB 09 Gatwick (S) Kenns on our Forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete Our on-line Homing Questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

 *"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found"* 




*The following categories have been updated:

Bitches that could live with a Male:
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bitches that could live with a Male

Cat proven or successfully tested dogs
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cat proven or successfully tested dogs

Proven with Children:
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Proven with children *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Proven with Children!*



*Homing Requirements: *Tyson and Rocky are a harmonious pair; who need to stay together. They need a family home and to be given a period of adjustment to living inside but we are confident they will easily manah=ge this. They are very responsive to training.

*Their Story:* Tyson has always lived outside in the garden. Rocky was bought to join him 4 years ago, but has spent more time in the house. Neighbours complained about the dogs being in the garden with no supervision whilst the family were at work. Dog warden alerted us and we agreed to take them. Now neutered and vax'd.

*Advert:* Tyson and Rocky are superb dogs and for anyone who ideally would love to own 2 dogs, here is your chance of getting it so right. They have coped so well with so little on offer to them. They used to being left for long periods. They have never been ill treated, we know their history and are both adoring dogs. They are a devoted couple.

Just look ... so lovely, gentle, good looking this pair are. Both walking well on the lead. Held back on a lead Rocky can get excited seeing other dogs, but they are fluent and just need a little space to say hello or continue on with their journey. Tyson was always an 'on lead' dog, but Rocky was 'off lead' in familiar safe areas with known family members. Neither had seen a vet until we took them on, yet are both in excellent health. Very good around children. Travel well in a car. Diamond dogs; so happy and so pleased to share company.

Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Tyson & Rocky Staffie x PAIR, DOB 00 & 06 Gatwick (N and Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rocky & Tyson Staffie x PAIR DOB 06 and 00 Gatwick (N) K on our forum to find out more about them and follow their progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.





*The following categories have also been updated with new dogs:

Male Dogs to live with a bitch as 'second' dog: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Male Dogs to live with a bitch as 'second' dog

Our Mums in Rescue: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Mums in Rescue

Our Goldies (our golden oldies): Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Our GOldies...*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

All the categories are can be viewed on our forum via this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs to Suit YOU!

There are:

- Proven with children
- Cat proven or successfully tested dogs
- 1st time dog owner dogs
- Our TOP 5 Only PET dogs
- Bitches that could live with a Male
- Dogs to live with a bitch as 'second' dog
- Pairs or fluent second dogs
- Special Needs dogs
- Mums in Rescue
- Our GOldies (our golden oldies)

If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Dogs to Suit You! - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs to Suit YOU!*

All of the following categories have been updated so please check them out if you are looking for a dog:

Our Movie Stars
Cat proven or successfully tested dogs
Proven with children
Special Needs dogs
Bitches that could live with a Male
Male Dogs to live with a second dog
Mums in Rescue

If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our categories have been updated ready for you to browse...

- Cool with Cats
- Child Friendly
- Top Five + 1
- Can live with a bitch
- Can live with a male dog
- Pairs

in Dogs to Suit You! - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs to Suit YOU!

If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our categories have been updated ready for you to browse...

- Cool with Cats
- Can live with a bitch
- Mums in rescue
- Can live with a male dog
- Pairs

in Dogs to Suit You! - http://rescueremedies.myfastforum.org/forum80.php

If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------

